# [MOD] Bootanimation A100/A500



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Credit to DrCarpenter for the boot ani. Original thread here http://rootzwiki.com...n-like-android/

So I wanted this bootanimation from the galaxy nexus video on my thunderbolt and found that thread and now that I have this beautiful tablet I wanted to do the same.

To install you will need root explorer. Place the zip in data/local .. Reboot and enjoy

Download: http://rootzwiki.com...n-like-android/
Grab the version for the A500

Also there are a ton of animation here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1173171

edit: my attachments aren't working sorry


----------

